# Diy  middleton manchester chadderton royton oldham areas



## Gemgem14 (19 December 2017)

Im just putting feelers out not in a rush because my horse is happy and i am happy where i am but have recently moved back to middleton and it would be ace to have my horse close to home 
I need a large stable 17hh mare  
Some hacking 
A school to ride in 
And summer turnout
Really needs to be a SMALL well run yard with a very good routine my horse does not cope on big equestrian centres just want some where thats quiet and i can get on with my horse no drama and not high maintanence can do diy and such like if it was a private yard who needed a little hand as well as a paying livery


----------



## Experienced equestri (7 January 2018)

Hi there Gemgem14 Im sara aka  Experienced equestri,& live in Middleton. I used to have a horse when I was 10 but he died at the age of 25 of twisted gut. he had to an operation for cancer of (a place where a man wouldnt want to have it) & had the operation in chorley & nearly died, but he recovered for a year then of course the twisted gut happened - I didnt ride for 10 years then rode at other farms but ride at Daisy Nook now & learning courses -& its great.

I cant afford a horse, Happy new year to you & to everyone on the forum


----------



## Experienced equestri (7 January 2018)

Hi Gemgem

I used to own a horse from the age of 10 but it died in the 90s . I ride at Daisy Nook & am learning courses which is completely new & have a terrible memory 

when I had my own he was quite good I took him to the local show once in the 80s & went in the showjumping & got a few rosettes
How long have you been riding? 
Where do you live I am from Middleton, & rode in Middleton where I owned my horse, then rode at Foxdenton, then again at Kenyon farm  & now in daisy nook.


----------

